

Improved autocomplete function for Google Maps - matevz
http://blog.inetis.com/improved-autocomplete-function-for-google-maps/

======
laacz
Google Maps autocomplete (as their other services) is context sensitive. This
trumps anything else. Typos check is hard to do, since it must take in account
aforementioned context, search history and huge diversity in geographic
naming. For example, are you searching for Riga (capital of Latvia) or RGIA
(Hyderabad Rajiv Gandhi International Airport)?

------
Evbn
It would br nice if Google added spelling correction, which they already do on
search results, to auto complete.

